

Forgot your password?  Try "123456". - techiferous
http://www.crn.com/security/222400105

======
aw3c2
I wonder how many of those 123456 might be throw-away accounts of people who
just wanted to take a look. Probably not many but I think that aspect is often
overlooked.

------
ambiate
My uni started forcing discrete passwords on mail services and they also added
a variating password for the wifi. This was an attempt to get students in the
habit of creating not-so-obvious passwords in their careers. I think it has
been quite effective too. Students realize how easy it is to remember
something like ut5r#94!, ask anyone on the campus... they know this by heart.

~~~
PStamatiou
Agreed! My first password provided to me by OIT at Georgia Tech was just like
that - long with lots of entropy and not pronounceable. And sure enough a few
weeks of using it daily to logon to the campus wifi I knew it by heart. And
every 90 days (or maybe it was 180.. been a while) when Georgia Tech would
make us change our password, I picked something just as complex. And know
thats how all my passwords are.

Unfortunately I now use 1Password to manage a lot of that and I no longer know
all of my passwords by heart. :/

------
chaosmachine
This is yet another rehash of Imperva's press release.

[http://www.imperva.com/news/press/2010/01_21_Imperva_Release...](http://www.imperva.com/news/press/2010/01_21_Imperva_Releases_Detailed_Analysis_of_32_Million_Passwords.html)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1067323>

~~~
techiferous
Whoops! Sorry for posting a duplicate story.

------
geocar
That's amazing. I've got the same combination on my luggage.

